# Portero eléctrico



## SEBASTIAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola, tendrá alguien un esquema de conexión de un portero electrico, éste es uno un poco viejo, industria argentina marca To-Garins.

Gracias.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 11, 2007)

Lo mas facil, cambia el portero entero, pon un Tegui por ejemplo, son baratos, y dan muy buen resultado, en los papeles encontrarás la explicación.

Un saludo , Guille dj


----------



## mascolo99 (Jul 25, 2008)

Entra a Buzones y porteros electricos Telefonía Oeste ***TO GARINS***

Ahí hay manuales de conexión.


----------



## invitado (Nov 24, 2011)

Hola: 
En primer lugar gracias de antemano.

Les quería plantear una cuestión sobre la sustituión de un portero electrico.
Queria sustituir un portero "auta" por otro nuevo "Fermax city universal", y tengo varios problemas.

Antes de nada, les adjunto el esquema de conversión.

1º mi portero auto no tiene numeros, sino sólo:
 A, B, C, D, E, 1
Les digo como están conectados:
  A--> rojo,  B--> gris  C--> amarillo,  D--> verde E-->azul  1-->turquesa

en la tabla me dice que el Auta tiene la siguiente secuencia:

    10 3 4 7 12

entonces, si yo solo tengo 6 cables, como el 7 10 o 12?

2º para poner el fermax utiliza la siguiente secuencia:

  1 2 3 6 4
entonces, utiliza 5cables y yo tengo 6¿? Sobra 1, me lo como?

No se si me he explicado bien, pero espero que alguien me ayude.

Gracias


----------



## Electronec (Nov 24, 2011)

Intenta conseguir otra tabla de verdad donde poder cotejar las conexiones, san Google da mucho de sí.

Por colores tendrias que habrir la placa calle. Otra opción seria subir el esquema del PCB de tu telefonillo y ahí podriamos ver como vá la cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 24, 2011)

te adjunto un circuito general de porteros electricos, deberias abrir el frente y ver los colores del circuito con los departamentos, ahhh y si tendars un cable de mas en tu apartamento ya que es el timbre 
pero lo mejor seria que sibieras un diagrama de como esta todo alli





			
				solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> te adjunto un circuito general de porteros electricos, deberias abrir el frente y ver los colores del circuito con los departamentos, ahhh y si tendars un cable de mas en tu apartamento ya que es el timbre y deberias tener otro del abra puerta
> pero lo mejor seria que subieras un diagrama de como esta todo alli


.............................


----------



## invitado (Nov 24, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que el telefonillo es muy viejo y no tengo el Pcb.
Intentare encontrarlo en google.







Electronec dijo:


> Intenta conseguir otra tabla de verdad donde poder cotejar las conexiones, san Google da mucho de sí.
> 
> Por colores tendrias que habrir la placa calle. Otra opción seria subir el esquema del PCB de tu telefonillo y ahí podriamos ver como vá la cosa.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 24, 2011)

espero te sirva aqui tienes unos manuales para instalador de *auta*

http://www.auta.es/descargas/#tipo10


----------



## rash (Nov 24, 2011)

en fermax los comunes son 1,2,3,6... esos cuatro cables van a todos los telefonillos que tengas en las viviendas y corresponden a 10,3,4,7 del otro portero... que son pulsador, micro, común y altavoz
...la borna nº 4 del fermax corresponde a la llamada del telefonillo (zumbador) que tendrás que conectar a la borna 12 del otro portero...
saludos


----------



## Electronec (Nov 25, 2011)

invitado dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que el telefonillo es muy viejo y no tengo el Pcb.
> Intentare encontrarlo en google.



Haz dos buenas fotos de la placa, por ambas caras y lo solucionamos facil.

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Abr 16, 2012)

Deja de lado la norma numèrica y cromática, ve a la puerta e identifica los colores de cada cosa y te fijas el numero o color , ya que estas.

Te adjunto un circuito universal de portero con un aplificador que diseñe y uso cada vez que me dicen que no se escucha en la calle , ya que hoy las ciudades son ruidosas.

A este le falta el circuito del -zumbador- de abonado y el -pestillo- de la puerta.En mi pais , este ùltimo cayo en desuso por los asaltos y robos.
Espero te ayude. 
Yo quito los microfonos viejos y les pongo un -electret- amplificado en corriente por un bc337 en serie con R 33 ohms.Si quiers te lo paso tambien si me avisas.


----------



## diegoduarte (Jun 26, 2012)

hola, alguno tiene un circuito de portero eléctrico, con cerrojo, intercomunicador... que me pueda pasar? gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 26, 2012)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl....,cf.osb&fp=f399436fa5c11839&biw=1024&bih=611






http://grupos.emagister.com/imagen/portero_electrico_circuito_estandar/1007-202448

haber si antes de preguntar usan el buscador ¡¡¡¡¡¡ en solo segundos encontré mucha info,muchos esquemas

*esto encontre dentro del foro *
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...orosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=675474


----------



## joe78man (May 31, 2019)

Buenas, comunidad!

Me gusta lo tecnico y siempre me di maña y traté de arreglarmelas sólo, pero como en esto puedo afectar a mi vecino, quiero ir sabiendo qué hacer.

Es un PH de 2 departamentos y en algun momento alguien hizo un recauchutaje y quedó mal conectado el timbre. Al vecino le funciona, pero si yo junto 2 cables de los varios que llegan a mi depto (en mi casa tengo el cable con los cobres sueltos, adjunto foto), le suena el timbre al vecino, lo que me da cierta seguridad de que conecto todo para el tujes.

Me fije el transformador y le saque una foto. Me sorprende que los colores de los cables no me cierran con los que tengo en el portero de la calle ni en mi casa.
Me gustaría saber qué debo conectar y dónde asi dejo no solo el timbre en orden sino tambien habilito nuevamente . Tengo soldador, estaño y cables para hacer la conexión.
Si junto el cable blanco y azul que están entrelazados en el cable gris, le suena el timbre al vecino.

Adjunto transformador, portero de la calle y el cable que tengo en casa para conectar mi "telefono/buzzer"

Gracias!


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 9, 2019)

Hacer el diagrama seria muy util. Diagrama de como esta conectado y de la funcion que realiza y la que no realiza.


----------



## joe78man (Jun 11, 2019)

Lo que tengo es lo que ves. No sé qué conectar en dónde. Antes de que mi vecino toque nada andaba el timbre y la bocina. Los cables pelados son los que llegan a mi departamento y tengo que conectar eso al buzzer y "telefono"


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 11, 2019)

Necesitas hacer el diagrama, de otro modo seria adivinar al "a ver que funciona y que se quema".


----------



## joe78man (Jun 12, 2019)

No sé hacer diagramas, si supiera hacer uno, lo haría y simplemente conectaría lo que corresponde en cada lugar. Justamente por eso pido ayuda de alguien que sí sepa


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 13, 2019)

Me parece que falta mas placas ahi, ya que el transformador que se ve ahi parece ser una simple fuente.
Puede que compartan conexion, por eso no te cierra los colores de los cables. Vas a tener que tomarte el laburo de identificar donde esta la union


----------



## joe78man (Jun 23, 2019)

En teoria lo que tiene es suficiente para timbre y portero electrico (bocina y parlante). Nunca hubo para abrir la puerta. Los colores de los cables no me cierran para nada. 
Entiendo que el negativo (por donde volveria la electricidad) puede ser el mismo para todo, pero parece que voy a tener que desconectar todo y seguir cada cable para entender qué es cada uno.
Me serviria mucho saber qué deberia conectar y donde para que funcionen ambos timbres, que funcione el electrico (parlante  y mic) seria un adicional, pero si puedo, hago todo


----------



## DownBabylon (Jun 23, 2019)

Lo primero que tienes que verificar es cuantos hilos tiene ese cable y si todos tienen continuidad; En teoria necesitas 2 hilos que lleguen a cada apartamento, 1 para el negativo comun, 1 para el timbre, pero esto dependera que timbre tiene cada apartamento, si se alimentan ambos de la fuente del portero o si se alimentan por separado, necesitas indagar y compartir que tipo de timbre tienes, de AC o DC, y si este se alimenta de la misma placa que tiene el transformador.


----------

